# Jaco Vale Tudo Shorts



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Jaco Vale Tudo Shorts | MMAGearGuide.net



















Featuring the STR-X fabric, similar to the ones used with the Jaco Resurgence Fight Shorts, the Jaco Vale Tudo Shorts use the same 4-way stretch material that we all have come to love and also features a drawstring on the inside. The Jaco Vale Tudo Shorts are made with 90% polyester and 10% spandex. And before I forget, it comes in black and white.

Sadly, the logos are again screenprinted.  Come on Jaco, sublimation!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We will be one of the first companies to have these as soon as they Dock in the UK


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

whats the price on these?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

No uk price set in stone as yet, probably looking in the Â£30-Â£35 region though


----------

